# Recommend me a tablet for a Web designer..



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm considering getting a tablet for my boyfriend for Xmas. He is a Web designer and I know nothing about either Web design or tablets.  I do know that he does not get on with Mac. Budget: £200. Ta x


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

I really wouldn't like to design websites on a tablet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2014)

When you say tablet, do you mean touchscreen-computers-without-keyboards tablets like iPads, or the sort of drawing board-type tablets that you use a stylus on?


----------



## maomao (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I really wouldn't like to design websites on a tablet.


I'm pretty sure the request is for a tablet that would be suitable for the kind of person who designs websites rather than one to actually design websites on on a daily basis.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I really wouldn't like to design websites on a tablet.


It's not for designing them, it's for being able to demonstrate designs etc when he goes to meetings outside of his work base (home) maybe a lappy  would be better? I dunno?  Any advice welcome as I do not know what I'm talking about! ￼￼￼￼


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> When you say tablet, do you mean touchscreen-computers-without-keyboards tablets like iPads, or the sort of drawing board-type tablets that you use a stylus on?


I don't know!!! Touch screen I guess.... Hmmm I might have to speak to him about this!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> He is a Web designer ... he does not get on with Mac


Doesn't sound like any web designer I know.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> When you say tablet, do you mean touchscreen-computers-without-keyboards tablets like iPads, or the sort of drawing board-type tablets that you use a stylus on?


Ok def touch screen


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Doesn't sound like any web designer I know.


My entire web career (which certainly had its moments) was accomplished with only the merest of contacts with Macs. I could have probably designed them on my Amiga if I was bloody minded enough (but that would be silly).


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Ok def touch screen


Any idea about screen size?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Doesn't sound like any web designer I know.


Well despite that he has been doing it for 10 years...got his first smart phone 6 months ago... He is a designer not a coder...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> My entire web career (which certainly had its moments) was accomplished with only the merest of contacts with Macs. I could have probably designed them on my Amiga if I was bloody minded enough (but that would be silly).


Wasn't that mostly before Apple actually got good, though? I think I probably still have your book knocking around somewhere...


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wasn't that mostly before Apple actually got good, though? I think I probably still have your book knocking around somewhere...


Most of the offices I worked in were Mac only. In the States I was certainly 'thinking differently' when I rocked up with a Vaio.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Well despite that he has been doing it for 10 years...got his first smart phone 6 months ago... He is a designer not a coder...


Coders are less snobby about platform IME, but all the designers at our place love their Macs.

Anyway, to your question - your choice is basically between Apple (iPad, iPad Mini) or Android (any of a billion manufacturers, including Chinese knock-offs). There are also some in-house platforms like the Kindle Fire.

The most useful thing would be to know what he intends to use it for - is it just to be able to test design work on a smaller form factor (and is he doing any responsive design work that he wants to test live), or is it a toy to play games on?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

He


editor said:


> My entire web career (which certainly had its moments) was accomplished with only the merest of contacts with Macs. I could have probably designed them on my Amiga if I was bloody minded enough (but that would be silly).


 is bloody minded and sometimes silly and very retro. Like if he was a DJ he would be using a gramophone - jah shake style! He definitely does things the hard way, finds change hard and takes ages to get round to things that involve change hence me considering helping if it makes his work life easier!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Anyway, to your question - your choice is basically between Apple (iPad, iPad Mini) or Android (any of a billion manufacturers, including Chinese knock-offs).


For £200 there's not a lot of Apple options.

For around that price the Nexus 7 has to be a real contender.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2014)

Designing websites for mobile devices including tablets is not the same as designing them for desktop/laptop computers. If he's using a tablet to demonstrate, he'll be demonstrating the mobile version, not the desktop version, or he could be showing up flaws in his own designs... I think this is too dicey a purchase to make without consulting him.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> For £200 there's not a lot of Apple options.


The iPad Mini is less than £200, and a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Coders are less snobby about platform IME, but all the designers at our place love their Macs.
> 
> Anyway, to your question - your choice is basically between Apple (iPad, iPad Mini) or Android (any of a billion manufacturers, including Chinese knock-offs). There are also some in-house platforms like the Kindle Fire.
> 
> The most useful thing would be to know what he intends to use it for - is it just to be able to test design work on a smaller form factor (and is he doing any responsive design work that he wants to test live), or is it a toy to play games on?


Test design work and yes to responsive design work. 
Re screen size,  easily transported by bicycle!!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> He is bloody minded and sometimes silly and very retro. Like if he was a DJ he would be using a gramophone - jah shake style! He definitely does things the hard way, finds change hard and takes ages to get round to things that involve change hence me considering helping if it makes his work life easier!


Judging by that description, he might not have made the leap to responsive design - maybe a nice gift might be a book on the subject along with the tablet for testing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Like if he was a DJ he would be using a gramophone



Takes the call for REWIND literally, then


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> Test design work and yes to responsive design work.


If I was buying a tablet purely to use as a test machine, I wouldn't be spending £200 on it personally, I'd just get a cheap second-hand one.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> Designing websites for mobile devices including tablets is not the same as designing them for desktop/laptop computers. If he's using a tablet to demonstrate, he'll be demonstrating the mobile version, not the desktop version, or he could be showing up flaws in his own designs... I think this is too dicey a purchase to make without consulting him.


All his designs include versions for mobile and tablets, but he needs a format to be able to demonstrate at meetings with clients that he may have to travel to and also something he can do.bits of work on whilst travelling away,  which is why I'm wondering about a small laptop? I invariably will talk to him about this but just wanted to get some ideas of where to start.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If I was buying a tablet purely to use as a test machine, I wouldn't be spending £200 on it personally, I'd just get a cheap second-hand one.


Ok well that sort of info is useful..

Ta
.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

kalidarkone said:


> something he can do.bits of work on whilst travelling away,  which is why I'm wondering about a small laptop?


Yeah, you can't really do any actual design work on a tablet aside from basic sketching, but even for that you'd be better off with a notepad and pencil. But if you get a laptop, it's unlikely to display the mobile/tablet version of the website for clients.

If he already has a laptop, he can already emulate different platforms in the browser to show off the responsiveness. If he doesn't have a laptop, then that might be the best bet, but then you're looking at a bit more than £200 for a decent one.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The iPad Mini is less than £200, and a fantastic bit of kit.


£1 less, but given that the OP states that the person 'doesn't get on with Mac' it's not improbable that they won't get on with other Apple products.

If they're happy to go for that size screen, the Tesco Hudl2 is far, far better value at £129 and will do everything required, and the MicroSD card support may come in handy.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/best_tablets?Price[]=£101 - £200


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 14, 2014)

editor said:


> £1 less, but given that the OP states that the person 'doesn't get on with Mac' it's not improbable that they won't get on with other Apple products.


That's not necessarily the case - a MacBook or iMac can take some getting used to, especially for technically-minded people that have been using Windows all their life (I know it took me a while). But an iPad is just a collection of apps, you never need to know what's it's doing underneath.  I've used both Apple and Android tablets, and I think there are two major factors where Apple wins out - the responsiveness and intuitiveness of the touch interface, and the range of apps available, some of might not be available on Android.

ETA: Of course, since the OP has stated it's just for demonstrating design work, an iPad is probably overkill.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 14, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Doesn't sound like any web designer I know.



I am one and hate the bloody things


----------



## Fingers (Nov 14, 2014)

The chance are, if he visits a client they are going to have a PC/Mac to show the full sized version.  He can then show them a responsive version on a tablet and use it for testing. it is also a nice thing to have for long journeys, dicking around on the internet on the way to the client's place etc.

I would go for the Nexus 7 option. It has done me fine for all the above reasons


----------

